# Single strand 600V hook up wire ?



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

OK,

Where do you guy`s get your single strand 600V hook up wires in various colors ???

All my local stores carry multi strand wires and the only one that I found that had some was Abbra with but after looking on the wire with a magnifier glass was written 300V ! its 20 gauges but clearly has 300V on it...

I bought some black and white hookup wires from Next Gen but would like to get Red, bleu, green ...

Any other Canadian sources ???


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Frenchy99 said:


> OK,
> 
> Where do you guy`s get your single strand 600V hook up wires in various colors ???
> 
> ...



Hookup Wire

Tons of choices, different colors, etc. Free shipping on orders over $100 and no hidden fees.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Only difference in 300V vs 600V the 600v has thicker insulation & is harder to work with , May I ask what are you using it for ?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

copperhead said:


> Only difference in 300V vs 600V the 600v has thicker insulation & is harder to work with , May I ask what are you using it for ?


 Fixing and modding amps !!!

I'm currently using muti strands and its a real pain to work with... does not make nice clean solder joints...

Wanted to find kits like this:

http://www.webcortex.com/product_de...0820-+Solder+Sucker+Desoldering+Pump,+0.75&r=

0r this:

http://www.allspectrum.com/store/ho...ools-blackredyellowgreenbluewhite-p-8230.html

In Canada if possible


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Everything on that link I posted is solid wire- I applied filters to get rid of everything else. 100' spools though so maybe not useful for your purposes.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Solid wire does not take vibration and bending well. It will tend to break over time. Stranded wire is your best bet. I have fixed a few old pedals like a Big Muff that used solid core wire around the input jacks. The in/out action of the instrument cable eventually snapped the wire off one of the jacks.

I don't want to assume you are new at modding and fixing but it sounds like you might need some practice with using stranded wire?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

dcole said:


> Solid wire does not take vibration and bending well. It will tend to break over time. Stranded wire is your best bet.


This is what I remember reading in the past. 

I didn't want to post anything as I don't always trust my memory and I have no experience using solid wire in this context.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I would contact Electrowind i believe there are in Guelph ,They may have what your looking for in smaller quantities than that's on there site 
#22 35622 XL-Dur® STR XLPE Cross-Linked Polyethylene Hook-Up/Lead Wire (600V) 130°C, black, 5000 FT spool


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

So if you can't find what your looking for Local ,This is the company i buy that kind of wire from which have quite a few different choices 
Hook-Up Wire | Remington Industries


----------



## _Knighthawk_ (Mar 2, 2014)

Its not popular here in the forums and I don't use it for everything (for the reasons highlighted above) but I like the teflon solid core 18 and 20 AWG. Its rated for high voltage/heat and is relatively easy to work with. That said, I use both stranded wire and solid core in my builds (but I agree, the stranded is a pain in the ass - extra time twisting and tinning).

Unfortuntely, I have to order it from the states. Sorry, I know of no Canadiaqn supplier.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

As someone with experience building dozens of pedals, and loving solid core wire because of how easy it is to make nice angles and straight lines, I eventually grew out of that due to breakages, that can be very hard to find as it will break inside the insulation with no visible external sign. Stranded is the way to go imho.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keto said:


> breakages, that can be very hard to find as it will break inside the insulation with no visible external sign


That would be beyond frustration at it's finest!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Come on, stranded isn't that much of a pain over solid. I've never used solid except for jumpers and (ground) busses.

One thing I was wondering - 22AWG really OK for high voltage tube circuits? Frick that would've made my current build easier (but then again I tend to use reclaimed wire - I've just have so much of it).


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> One thing I was wondering - 22AWG really OK for high voltage tube circuits?


The only voltage consideration is that the insulation has sufficient voltage rating, usually 600V minimum.
Otherwise, the gauge of the wire is all about the current, which is usually low when dealing with high voltage. Heater wiring, some of the power supply wiring and the secondary side of the OT should be the only higher current areas. Maybe power tube plate wiring if not wired direct to OT.


----------

